# Беларусь > Брестская область > Барановичи >  развивашки для дошколят

## nadiin

Дорогие мамочки. Прошу помощи, живем в Минске и собственно с кружками большая проблема у нас.
Тут не давно наткнулась на один. Смартум вроде называется, вот может кто слышал о ней? хорошая ли школа? или кто может рассказать что это?

----------


## innalink

Были в смартум ,очень понравилось)рассказали про курсы и занятия какие бывают, какое лучше нам подходит в связи с нашими способностями.в итоге выбрали ментальную арифметику)так как она наиболее популярна и эффективна

----------


## Ната

В Бресте могу порекомендовать развивающий детский центр "Уникум", дочке очень нравится, ходит с удовольствием на подготовку к школе

----------

